# Guten Morgen vom Teichneuling



## Waterlily (5. Aug. 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich habe mich in eurem Forum angemeldet, nachdem ich schon öfter hier gestöbert habe bei den vielen Fragen eines Teichneulings. 

Mein Mann und ich haben letzten Spätherbst ein Haus gekauft mit Garten und vorhandenem Gartenteich. Wir hatten nie zuvor einen Teich und wollten ihn auch eigentlich gar nicht behalten, sondern zuschütten. Der Teich war einige Zeit lang vernachlässigt worden durch Krankheit der Vorbesitzer und befand sich in einem eher bedauernswerten Zustand. Es schwammen Goldfische darin und jede Menge Fadenalgen, die Bepflanzung war spärlich und außerdem hatte die Folie ein Leck. Auf unseren Wunsch hat dann der Vorbesitzer im Dezember (vor dem ersten Frost) den Teich leergepumpt, die Fische hat er mitgenommen. Wir wollten den Teich im Frühjahr zuschütten/zurückbauen. 

Den ganzen Winter und das Frühjahr über haben wir uns nicht um den Teich gekümmert, es gab jede Menge andere Dinge am und im Haus zu tun. Sämtliche Pflanzkörbe standen trocken, sie sollten ja eigentlich entsorgt werden. Nach dem Ende der langen Frostperiode regnete es dann tagelang und der Teich füllte sich an der tiefsten Stelle mit ca. 500 l Wasser. Ein paar Tage später hatten wir jede Menge __ Kröten in dieser Pfütze. Wir wollten die Kröten nicht stören und den Teich später zuschütten, wenn sie ihn samt Nachwuchs wieder verlassen hatten. Daraus wurde nichts, es kamen Teichmolche dazu und wir beschlossen zu probieren, den Teich zu erhalten. Also haben wir Ende Mai die Folie reparieren lassen. Die __ Molche haben wir in einen kleinen zweiten Miniteich evakuiert, der sich direkt neben dem großen befindet. Die Kröten waren inzwischen wieder abgewandert. 

Es passten 8000 l Wasser in den Teich. Schon wenige Tage nach dem Wiederbefüllen fingen die meisten Pflanzen in den Pflanzkörben an, auszutreiben. Ich dachte die sind alle erfroren bzw. verdurstet, aber sie sind wirklich zäh. Die Teichmolche sind sofort aus dem Miniteich wieder in den großen gewandert. Wir waren sehr fasziniert in welcher Geschwindigkeit die Pflanzen wuchsen und haben einige neue dazugekauft. 

Eigentlich wollten wir auf keinen Fall Fische. Ende Juni hatten wir im Teich aber eine geschätzte Milliarde Mückenlarven. Ein Freund - selbst Teichbesitzer - riet uns zu Biotopfischen. Wir haben dann Anfang Juli nach der Beratung durch einen Zuchtbetrieb __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Gründlinge und Elritzen (alle < 10 cm) gekauft und in den Teich gesetzt, dazu 5 Teichmuscheln für die Bitterlinge. In den ersten Tagen sind ein paar Fische gestorben, aber die überlebenden sind alle putzmunter. 

Wahrscheinlich haben wir bereits alle Anfängerfehler gemacht, die man nur machen kann, insbesondere haben wir viel zu früh Fische eingesetzt, das weiß ich inzwischen. Jetzt ist es für Korrekturen aber bereits zu spät und wir wollen gerne alles tun, um dem Teich zu helfen, selbständig ein möglichst natürliches Gleichgewicht zu finden. Fürs erste freuen wir uns jeden Tag über den Teich und das Leben, welches sich täglich weiterentwickelt. Bilder folgen. 

Sorry für den Roman und sonnige Grüße.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Guten Morgen vom Teichneuling*

Hallo ähh Lilly?
:Willkommen2
Her mit den Bildern, es wäre auch schön zu wissen was und wieviel an Pflanzen da sind.
Auch schon mal über einen Filter nachgedacht? Sind ja doch einige Fische drin.

Und keine Sorge wegen dem "Roman", wenn sich jeder hier so vorstellen würde


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Guten Morgen vom Teichneuling*

Hallo Lilly,

:willkommen

Schöner Roman. Mir fehlen nur die Bilder. Solange die Fische Selbstversorger sind, sehe keine Notwendigkeit für einen Filter, allerdings wäre wohl ein bisschen Strömung gut - für die Elritzen und die Lieschen.

Denn die Elritzen solltest Du gut pflegen, sonst wachsen Dir die Gründlinge über den Kopf. Die vermehren sich nämlich wie blöd.


----------



## Waterlily (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Guten Morgen vom Teichneuling*

Hallo zusammen, 

danke für die nette Begrüßung. Bilder folgen, versprochen, ich muss nur erst mal welche machen. 

Der Vorbesitzer hat uns einiges an Teichtechnik hinterlassen: Filter, UV-Filter, Pumpen etc. Außerdem jede Menge Chemie, vor allem Algenvernichter. Die werden wir auf keinen Fall verwenden, ich werde sie zur Schadstoffentsorgung bringen. Ob und in welchem Maß wir Technik einsetzen müssen, wird sich sicherlich zeigen, der Teich ist ja noch lange nicht im Gleichgewicht. Das Wasser ist klar (ich kann den Grund sehen) aber noch grün-bräunlich eingefärbt. Das ist für die kurze Zeit, die er in Betrieb ist, sicher im Rahmen und die __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken brauchen etwas zu fressen. Die einzige Technik, die wir momentan sporadisch im Einsatz haben ist eine Sauerstoffpumpe. Den Sprudelstein habe ich mit einem Tuch umwickelt, damit es nicht zu krass sprudelt. Diese Pumpe hat im Moment nur die Aufgabe das Wasser in Bewegung zu bringen, was auch sehr gut funktioniert. Es wäre schön wenn wir es schaffen mit einem Minimum an Technik einen Biotopteich zu halten. Solange die Tiere und Pflanzen sich darin wohlfühlen muss das Wasser nicht kristallklar sein. 

Die Fische sind super munter und agil und haben in der Flachwasserzone schon jede Menge Laich an die Pflanzen geklebt. Ich hoffe dass auch Laich von den Elritzen dabei ist, sie vermehren sich in Teichen ja wohl nur bei optimalen Bedingungen. 

Ich kenne noch nicht alle Pflanzen im Teich. Einige konnte ich aber schon identifizieren bzw. habe sie selbst gepflanzt: verschiedene Sorten __ Schilf, Zyperngras, __ Froschlöffel, __ Pfeilkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Seekanne, __ Binsen, __ Lilien, __ Gauklerblumen, __ Hornkraut, Krebsscheren, __ Wasserlinsen, __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt, __ Thalia dealbata, __ Hechtkraut, Schachtelhalme groß und Mini, eine Teichrose, __ Wasserminze, Wasserhyazinthe, Wasserspinat, __ Wassersalat, den Rest kenne ich (noch) nicht. 

Einen Fisch haben wir im Teich, den ich definitiv nicht bestellt habe, ich habe aber keine Idee was es sein könnte und wie er in den Teich gekommen ist. Er ist schon viel größer als die anderen (ca. 15 cm), hält sich immer abseits von den anderen und schwimmt fast ausschließlich in der flachsten Flachwasserzone herum (Wasserstand ca. 20 cm). Er ist sehr scheu, ich werde mal versuchen ein Foto zu machen. Farbe ist irgendwas zwischen braun und oliv. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Guten Morgen vom Teichneuling*

Hallo Lilly,

wenn Du Fischlaich an Pflanzen kleben hast, sind das wohl eher die __ Moderlieschen. Die Elritzen brauchen Strömung und ein Kiesbett und sind mit dem Thema auch schon seit ein paar Monaten durch. Bei mir sind das immer die ersten im April, wenn es noch etwas kühler ist. Die Gründlinge haben ähniche Ansprüche, sind aber etwas später dran.

Algenvernichter würde ich auch zum Entsorgen geben.

Lieber ein paar mehr Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Guten Morgen vom Teichneuling*

hi Lilly,
willkommen im Forum,
toll... solch' eine Erfolgs-Story
Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die dazugehörigen Bilder,
vor allem von den Molchen.... ich hätt' doch soooooooo gern welche in unserem Teich,
lassen sich aber leider nicht blicken hier...


----------



## Waterlily (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Guten Morgen vom Teichneuling*

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich habe vorhin mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, leider war das Licht heute früh nicht so schön, aber für einen ersten Überblick ist es sicher okay. Molchbilder gibt es (hoffentlich) erst nächstes Jahr, die erwachsenen __ Molche haben den Teich bereits verlassen. Sie verbringen den Rest des Jahres und den Winter an Land. So habe ich es jedenfalls nachgelesen, ich hoffe nicht dass ihre Auswanderung einen anderen Grund hat!?

Bild 1 zeigt unseren Garten von der Terrasse aus. Im Vordergrund ein Miniteich, der beherbergt eine Seerose, Krebsscheren und jede Menge __ Hornkraut. Darin leben derzeit ein __ Grasfrosch, viele Deckelschnecken, Libellenlarven und __ Egel und wahrscheinlich noch anderes Getier, welches ich nur noch nicht gesehen habe. 

Bild 2 und 3 zeigen den Gartenteich im Überblick. Die Randgestaltung soll nach und nach anders werden, aber da haben wir noch keine konkreten Pläne. Wir wollen gerne auf der Fläche vor dem __ Efeu ein Gräserfeld anlegen (hat uns der Gärtner empfohlen). 

Bild 4 zeigt den Teich von der anderen Seite. Schön wäre auch, wenn wir die sichtbare Teichfolie irgendwie abdecken könnten, die ist ja wirklich nicht schön. Der Wasserstand ist schon maximal hoch, der Uferverlauf hat so große Höhenunterschiede. 

Bild 5 zeigt den Teich mit Blick zum Haus. Vor bzw. unter dem __ Ahorn liegt ein zweiter Miniteich, in diesen hatten wir die Molche in der Zeit der Folienreparatur evakuiert. Dort leben die gleichen Tiere wie im Miniteich an der Terrasse, nur kein Frosch. Ob dort noch junge Molche drin sind weiß ich nicht, im Moment schlüpfen aber noch jeden Tag __ Libellen. 

Wenn das Wetter wieder schön und das Licht besser ist mache ich noch mehr Fotos. 

Viele Grüße 

Sonja


----------

